# New Mac User?? Please Help



## sandman423 (May 30, 2008)

Well I recently bought a Macbook Pro today and I love it but I installed Little Snitch today and everything I was opening started asking me if I want to allow TCP/IP Connection for everything I opened...

I Installed Firefox and The popup box came up and I was sick of getting the pop-up box to ask me if I wanted to allow access so I clicked forever and I accidentally hit Deny so Firefox won't connect to the internet anymore...

I am a NEW Mac and I checked everything from Firewall settings but I can't find the permissions to allow Firefox access again..

I Uninstalled Little Snitch and Reinstalled Mozilla but it is still blocked...

Please help me get the permission back so Firefox can connect to the internet.

It is not in Firewall settings, Parental Settings...

Please help me...It was really annoying to get a popup window asking if I wanted to give access everytime.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

You could try here or here

I never used Little Snitch before, but from what you're saying, it sounds very annoying. Almost as annoying as when Vista always asked if you meant to do what you just did.

Try this: Go to "system preferences" -> "security" -> "firewall"


----------



## sandman423 (May 30, 2008)

well Little Snitch was deleted off my computer but I get this popup like this...

Ok I just opened A App to see if I could get the popup box to allow connections and here is what it says Word for word I took a Screenshot of it but don't know hot to block the ip address..

It says this...

GarageBand
wants to connect to configuration.apple.com on TCP port 443 (https)

IP Address:
Reverse DNS Name configuration.apple.com
Established by /Applications/GarageBand.app/Contents/MacOS/GarageBand
Process ID 439

Once | Until Quit | Forever
Any Connection
-> Port 443 TCP (Https)
-> configuration.apple.com
-> configuration.apple.com & Port 443 TCP (https)
Deny Allow

That is what pops up.


(options I get to choose from)


----------

